# Trailer Tires



## Heavy Calf (Aug 12, 2015)

I use a single wheel - tandem axles trailer to haul hay. I keep blowing out tires. I have GreenBall 238/85-16 load range F tires but they won't carry the load.

What are the best tires to put on my trailer????


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My trailer came with radial 235/85-16 load range G tires Goodyear brand and are amazingly tough. I'd buy them again. There are chinese load range G's available locally for about 200$.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

17.5's will permanently solve problem. There is nothing made 16" wise that will stand the test of time.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

This may be true, but the previous owner ran at or over the maximum load capacity on these tires for many years doing lots of miles. They are regroovable once the first tread wears down. My only complaint is they weigh a ton. Watch your back lifting them.

http://www.trailertiresandwheels.com/235/85-r-16-load-range-g-14-ply-goodyear-g614-rst-radial-trailer-tire



gearhartfarms82 said:


> 17.5's will permanently solve problem. There is nothing made 16" wise that will stand the test of time.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They don't give em away......


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sometimes worth it not to be getting flats. I wouldn't buy them unless you're having trouble with regular 16".



somedevildawg said:


> They don't give em away......


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Slowzuki we even blew out the g steels. Nice tire but ur right pricey. We could buy tires and rims to switch over for less than cost of g steels.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

265$ a corner to switch them over. My 17.5's are 165 a piece.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That's a good price! 17.5 are hard to find here, and expensive when you do find. Ease of finding 16" tires almost reason enough to run dual wheels.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I will say too, the g rated will not tolerate under inflation! The thick casing builds heat like crazy if you get low on air.

I keep an IR gun in the truck and you can see the difference in low air in a tire.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> I will say too, the g rated will not tolerate under inflation! The thick casing builds heat like crazy if you get low on air.
> I keep an IR gun in the truck and you can see the difference in low air in a tire.


Good idea,I ruined one inside tire when it was run low.the thread cups out and the tire is junk.As heavy a tire as they are you don't notice them being low walking by near as easy.

I run 215 x 17.5 Tandem duals and another couple things I do dislike is they cut in more in the field then a 245 x 16 if the field is soft.And they ride rough as shit if trailer is empty.

I don't have any blow outs though.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Heavy Calf said:


> I use a single wheel - tandem axles trailer to haul hay. I keep blowing out tires. I have GreenBall 238/85-16 load range F tires but they won't carry the load.
> What are the best tires to put on my trailer????


Time to expand the operation and get a dual wheels, tandem axle. 
I did this and I'm much happier.


----------



## Heavy Calf (Aug 12, 2015)

What brand 17.5's should I get? Are they all made in China?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You could weld another axle under it and make a tri ax.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Time to expand the operation and get a dual wheels, tandem axle.
> I did this and I'm much happier.


Love our tandem dual wheeled trailer, doesn't cut in near as much as the old tri-axle did.



swmnhay said:


> You could weld another axle under it and make a tri ax.


I'd avoid this if possible, we still have a tri-axle trailer that we use to move the skid steer and mini excavator, the SOB loves to eat tires from all the scuffing when turning. The bigger tri-axle we had for the back hoe and trencher was also good at eating tires and was much longer.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Love our tandem dual wheeled trailer, doesn't cut in near as much as the old tri-axle did.
> 
> I'd avoid this if possible, we still have a tri-axle trailer that we use to move the skid steer and mini excavator, the SOB loves to eat tires from all the scuffing when turning. The bigger tri-axle we had for the back hoe and trencher was also good at eating tires and was much longer.


i defiantly agree tandem duals is the way to go especially if useing in the field.Ive used a tri ax and they cut into the field terrible compared to tandem duals.

So to fix the blow out problem spen $1000-2000? On heavier tires-rims or extra axle and still have single wheels or trade the trailer and get tandem duals???Myself I'd prly trade trailers but now you are prly looking at $5000 to trade.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Run smaller loads?



swmnhay said:


> i defiantly agree tandem duals is the way to go especially if useing in the field.Ive used a tri ax and they cut into the field terrible compared to tandem duals.
> 
> So to fix the blow out problem spen $1000-2000? On heavier tires-rims or extra axle and still have single wheels or trade the trailer and get tandem duals???Myself I'd prly trade trailers but now you are prly looking at $5000 to trade.


----------



## Heavy Calf (Aug 12, 2015)

I am going to trade for a dually axle for my flat bed that's for sure.
I need a solution for my stock trailer going forward. I need tires that will hold what they say and not fail the first time they see anything close to the max load. 
Anybody know what brand 17.5" tires to buy?


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

We just run china junk. Wear them out first before problems. We run all singles no duals. With 6000+lbs carrying capacity you dont need duals. Unless u are running larger than 12 k axles. You Can't compare a 16 inch nylon Tire versus a all steel belted in built 17.5 they will always ride ruffer.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

By the way we run the same set up on our 7k axles too.


----------



## Heavy Calf (Aug 12, 2015)

Are LT tires going to last more than 3 or 4 years or more than 10,000 miles?


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

In my experience they will last longer than trailer tires but in our case 3 months is all we can get normaly. On trailer tires its less than that.


----------



## Heavy Calf (Aug 12, 2015)

Do you get more miles / time out of the 17.5" tires?


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Short answer is yes by a long shot!


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I started running LT tires on my single wheel gooseneck probably 10 years ago. It has tandem 8k axles, 24' long. Currently have 235 85 16 Cooper HT, Firestone transforce before that. There is no comparison in my opinion in the quality of LT to ST. 
I've had ST tires blowout with no load on trailer! Lucky to get 2 years out of them. LT will last at least twice as long and I haven't had a blowout. I do check air pressure quite often. 
Going today to buy 8 for my 32', that's gonna hurt a little! Factory ST tires are junk after 2 years on it.


----------



## Heavy Calf (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks guys. I went with LT tires on my flatbed trailer. 
Not sure what to do with the stock trailer yet but it's getting new tires pretty soon too.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Bad as I hate to say this but ,those little china sob's make a tire called '' nanking '' they make a heck of trailer tire that is 16ply and they do hold up quite well .


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

panhandle9400 said:


> Bad as I hate to say this but ,those little china sob's make a tire called '' nanking '' they make a heck of trailer tire that is 16ply and they do hold up quite well .


I've got a set of those on my hay hauling trailer... they work great.

They made a trip to Indiana and back last fall, hauling a 16 foot Dunham Lehr cultipacker I bought up there cheap for rolling fields. Traveled at 75 mph for six hours straight, no problems, then had to drop to 72 through Arkansas and Missouri and Illinois, drove 12 hour days, no problem.

Wish I could get another set for the cattle trailer. I got them on a special at Trailer Wheel and Frame in Houston years ago, I mean they must have bought a couple Con-Ex boxes of 'em, as they had one corner of the store stacked floor to ceiling with the things...

Later! OL J R


----------

